# Hymer b644g camera cable route



## porterboy (Apr 20, 2008)

Just about to fit a reversing camera and wondered if anyone has found a reasonable cable route from the camera to the monitor.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

You basically have a choice of going through the double floor or finding a way inside.

I did the latter on a B544 and found there are a lot of ways of running the cable hidden. I looked up you layout and noticed you have a double bed in the rear, so you will have some exposed cable from the point where the camera cables come through the wall. But you can get that quickly inside cabinets. If you are RHD and want to run the cables along the right, you can get past the door low (aluminium profile ay bottom to protext edge from shoes, which will take cable behind it) or high (assuming this is where you have you battery and tank monitors, because it can runbehind there).

Just sit down with a cup of tea or coffee (inside the van) and have a long, hard look around. There is bound to be an elegant route forward!

Pieter


----------



## porterboy (Apr 20, 2008)

Its just the part from the camera in i'm left with. Can I get in through the high brake light?


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

I just drilled through the wall (after a deep sigh and making very sure I was drilling at the right place).


----------



## porterboy (Apr 20, 2008)

Maybe something stronger than coffee is needed then.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

How'd you get on ? I've done this job on the 644. There's a post somewhere in the archives. 

D.


----------



## porterboy (Apr 20, 2008)

Afraid to make the hole. Did you just go straight into the interior or run it down between the skins? Its howling wind here so that is my excuse. I will try to find the archived post.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Just fitted one to my S640 and I don't see how you could get the cable between the skins as there is insulating material in there.

I've brought my camera cable in through the outer wall and into a rear cupboard.

The cable runs under the van and up through the rear floor and then up the internal corner behind a moulding piece and finally into the rear cupboards, where it joins the camera cable.

If you make sure that you measure up inside and outside before you drill your hole through you should be OK. Measure twice, drill once.

The outside hole needs to be sealed well where the cable goes through the wall.

Pete 8)


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Not sure if yours is the same as my B630, but when I had a camera fitted, the fitter routed the cable from the camera to the nearside rear between the outer body and the inner trim panel. There is a curved lining to the roof at the rear and it can be pulled away (slightly) from the main external body sandwich panel. A trim strip runs across the ceiling where the curved section joins the flat. Remove the screw caps and unscrew, then the trim strip can be removed. The curved section was then pulled down and the cable fished from the hole in the back (below the high-level brake light) and routed across the van. Once fixed inside the locker (on mine at the rear nearside) the curved section was put back in place and the trim strip replaced. The cable then comes down through the locker and behind the corner trim moulding into the garage below. As mine is on a Merc chassis and does not have a double floor, the cable goes out through the garage floor and is then clipped to the underside of the floor as it is routed to the front and into the engine compartment before coming up to the dash area.


----------

